# breeding my rollers



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

how do i breed my rollers to get good dept because they dont even drop more than 10 feet i got some that are like 20 footers should i breed them to other birds that are 10 footers?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in breeding rollers/

I'm going to move your thread to the genetics forum, so those who know can respond.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Breed best birds together*

Most roller breeders have put their best two birds together and built a group around them. If you keep this line of your best going, you can always bring other birds in for different color or whatever it is that you are trying to achieve. Even best to best won't always result in perfect rollers every time but it's probably the most logical step to producing good stock.

I don't know how much time you are allowing to evaluate your birds but many of the old greats observed that it could take as much as two years for a bird to fully develop it's rolling potential.

Maybe Dexter will show up with some input. He has built a group of performing rollers and would likely have some incite into what works.

Bill


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Chris,

The simplest answer is to breed your best birds together. 
Just remember that there is a whole lot more to the roller than just the depth of the roll. There is kitting, speed, style, ect.... Just breed the birds that show the qualities that you want together and hopefully they'll breed more. Then again, these are rollers and there's no guarantees in rollers.


----------

